# 2012 International Slipper Symposium



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jun 17, 2012)

All the information hasn't been posted as of yet in regard to this wonderful event that is held annually each year, however if you go to :

http://www.slippersymposium.com/3/events.htm

you will be able to see who the speakers are this year. So, who is thinking of going?


----------



## fibre (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow, quite interesting speakers! I wished I could be there ...


----------

